# Puerto Vallarta - Seeking furniture referrals



## biancastella (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi! Seeking PV area furniture referrals: 
- Mattresses and frames. Seeking comfort and decent quality. Need to know average costs. We'll purchase one Queen and one Matrimonial size.
- "Acapulco" chairs with metal frame and vinyl cording like the attached picture
- Set of outdoor chairs, table and umbrella
- Appliances: small fridge with freezer, stove, clothes washing machine, air conditioners
I'd love to support local Mexican businesses rather than big box. On a budget so no designer/high end stores please.
And very interested if you are in the PV area and have any of these items in good used condition for sale - thanks!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

biancastella said:


> Hi! Seeking PV area furniture referrals:
> - Mattresses and frames. Seeking comfort and decent quality. Need to know average costs. We'll purchase one Queen and one Matrimonial size.
> - "Acapulco" chairs with metal frame and vinyl cording like the attached picture
> - Set of outdoor chairs, table and umbrella
> ...


You can check the for sale sections of PV Craigslist, although I find that people often are asking almost what they paid for the items new. Same goes for the "bazaars", who want a lot of money for used, and sometimes damaged items.

I can't recommend specific stores, but the small mom and pop appliance stores are often substantially less expensive than Home Depot, Tio Sam's and other places gringos seem to love to shop.

The area at the beginning of Vallarta proper, when coming from the north, where the divided highway changes to Avenida Mexico (just south of the Sheraton but before the malecon) and a block or 2 east (Calles Peru and Columbia- there's nothing on Avenida Mexico but tourist shops) have small stores that sell appliances, fans, cookware, and other stuff.
The town of Pittillal (north of Costco) is a good place to shop- much better prices than PV. Take a drive there, park and walk around. It's fun and you'll find a lot of stuff you need there.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's a long shot but my son in law manages hotels. The last one he was in they remodeled and replaced all of the televisions selling the old ones off. I'd imagine the nicer hotels also remodel coffee tables, lamps and such so check local want ads.


----------



## biancastella (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks Zorro2017! 

I did some FaceBook scanning last night and gleaned the following from other threads. It includes a place that sells used hotel furniture at the top. Thought I'd include my research thus far in this thread in case useful to someone.

---------------------
Furniture Stores - possibly lower cost or used resources


Bazar Impulso de Aguila
CALLE FRANCIA 622 ESQ 21 DE MARZO, LOMAS DEL COAPINOLE
Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco
@bazar.impulsodeaguila
Call 2994040

Gail Herrick “We love the furniture we purchased at Tienda de Muebles CPC, Av FCO Medina Ascencio 2556 (the yellow, 4 story building on the right side of the hwy, going north from downtown, about 2 blocks before Walmart). CARLOS Paez and his family are very nice people, the store has everything except linens, and they also do remodeling. You have to go there and see all the beautiful things.”


Janet Scott “The Corazon del Nina today opened up a thrift Shop in the Marina and we have quite a bit of furniture... Great prices... just by Victor's Restaurant... Please come see if some of the pieces will fit in yourr new home... Welcome.”
March 9 at 5:38pm

Andre Fauchon “There is a store in Plaza de la Marina that sells Guadalajara rattan/wicker furniture. (This is the same plaza where the Commercial Mexicana grocery store is located next to the Comfort Inn.)”
March 9 at 10:09am

“I can't recommend specific stores, but the small mom and pop appliance stores are often substantially less expensive than Home Depot, Tio Sam's and other places gringos seem to love to shop.

“The area at the beginning of Vallarta proper, when coming from the north, where the divided highway changes to Avenida Mexico (just south of the Sheraton but before the malecon) and a block or 2 east (Calles Peru and Columbia- there's nothing on Avenida Mexico but tourist shops) have small stores that sell appliances, fans, cookware, and other stuff.
The town of Pittillal (north of Costco) is a good place to shop- much better prices than PV. Take a drive there, park and walk around. It's fun and you'll find a lot of stuff you need there.”

El Triunfo

“on Las Americas - across from the Bomberos is a hotel used stuff store. They had sun loungers the other day. (5 blocks east of the stadium - coming up from Sheraton hotel)”

“Post your request and look on the Puerto Vallarta/Banderas Bay Buy, Sell & Trade facebook page.”

“Segunda Mano has lots of selection. Kind of like a mexican craigslist”

“El Triunfo is awesome and delivers. You can ask for a 10% locals discount if you buy a bunch of stuff. I've furnished 3 condos there.... also VIU is great for beds and mattresses and tvs and appliances.”

Rhonda Twiddles “I was just talking this afternoon about this. She said there is a consignment stir on the corner if Franscico Villa and the Libramiento” (May have closed?)
November 13, 2016 at 2:59pm


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If I were you I would join one of the many PV message boards..........


----------

